#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] 我家附近的黃昏

## 猖狼 亞魂

家人買了新相機，所以拍了幾張來貼。
橘色的晚霞很美。
那，下面看圖！






以上！

----------


## 虎源太

的確是片非常漂亮的晚霞呢   前面2張的藍天和橘黃晚霞色彩都很鮮明  
不過街道的景象其實可以再留更多一些   會是很精采的剪影

最後一張如果在暗一點應該會更好   下半黃昏雲彩出現   上方趨近全黑  會拍出一種穿入宇宙夜空的感覺   相機調整摸熟了以後可以試試

----------


## 狼尹

第2.3張的對比相當清楚

尤其第2張剪影輪廓清晰

熾紅如火燒

不過建議留1/4~1/3的黑影

整體看起來比較和諧

----------


## 狼狗傑

最愛第四張。

如果說一張照片就是一張畫，那麼占據照片那抹黑雲是一種特別的筆觸，反映了老天這位藝術家今天的手感特別好。(哎)

雲永遠是晚霞燦爛的最佳主角。

----------


## ebixview

黃昏的火燒雲從來都是攝影的主題

----------


## 斯冰菊

《黃昏雲之頌》

日斜天藍色漸深，地平線上染黃昏。
長雲絲絲暈橙彩，街燈盞盞映紅痕。
青靛紫皂夜幕罩，黃橘朱彤金烏淪。
借問照片為孰照？混獸猖狼名亞魂！

----------


## 陸合巡

嗚哇啊啊...好漂亮的天空...

天空真的是不管什麼時候看都很美呢...

就算是在颱風天也有另外一種的美麗...

----------


## 狼の寂

感謝亞魂的分享  OwO
真的是很美的晚霞呢，橘紅艷麗，意境深遠
如詩如畫般
說實在的，小寂還不曾看過如此耀眼奪目的天空呢~ :jcdragon-keke: 
今天小寂真的是一飽眼福了呢!

小寂一生鍾愛夜晚的天空，尤其是深夜時
深夜的天空真的很美麗，再加上四周寧靜寂寥的氣息
整個很有那種意趣
深夜欣賞天空是小寂最近最喜歡從事的活動
小寂喜歡在睡前離開狼網聊天室的時候，獨自坐在房間的書桌前，陶醉的看著窗外的天空~
整個超舒服的，尤其小寂又是赤裸著上半身在窗前享受晚風的吹拂~  OwO
這段時光往往是小寂最捨不得的~(沉浸在美妙的情景之中 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 呀杰

哇啊啊啊…攝影人最喜歡看到的火燒雲啊…！！…（（（（打滾…！！！

----------

